# Verschenke Steam Trading Beta ( 2x vorhanden )



## addicTix (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin noch im Besitz von 2x Steam Trading Beta 
Wenn ihr diesen "Key" benutzt, bekommt ihr das neue Steam-Profil spendiert, welches wie oben beschrieben, noch in der Beta ist... Zudem gibt es noch ein paar Features wie Steam-Profil-Leveling, Sammelkarten und mehr Badges zum freischalten...
Ist zwar mehr spielerei aber naja  

So sieht das dann aus
http://images.gamestar.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2399186/944x531.jpg


Bild ist von Gamestar 
http://www.gamestar.de/news/branche/3012252/steam.html


----------



## Fexzz (21. Mai 2013)

Schaut interessant aus - kannst mich ja mal adden: razorblade23kk 

Gruß


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. Mai 2013)

Falls du oder jemand die Trading Cards nicht braucht würde ich sie sehr gerne nehmen! Will mir das CS GO Badge craften, gibt aber leider immrr nur die Hälfte der Karten die man braucht. Also falls ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt und Karten für Portal 2 , CS go, Dota 2 oder TF2 habt dann bitte meldet euch bei mir per PN oder Steam "Enigmal"


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

-.-" -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/114324-der-steam-sammelthread-9.html#post5285546 für was gibt es den Allgemeinen Steam Sammenthread wenn ihr für jeden "Piep" nen neues Thema aufmacht wird aber im Sammelfred schon darüber gesprochen wird 

Sorry soll jetzt echt kein Vorwurf sein aber manchmal verstehe ich es nicht wieso das viele machen...da muss man ständig in fünf Threads über das gleiche Thema lesen...

@Moderator
Könnte man den Sammelthread für allgemeine Steam Fragen ggf. mal anpinnen? 

@TEAMKlLLER_TK
Es gibt nur wenige die, die Karte traden und das was die dafür wollen ist mehr Wert als die Karte selbst. Wenn du die karten willst dann kauf sie dir lieber im Steam Market für ein paar cent Steam Community Market :: Results for "game card" (wenn man über den Client auf den Market geht werden Euro Preise angezeigt.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. Mai 2013)

Paar cents sind gut! 4, 30 € nur 1 von 5 cs sets.


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Paar cents sind gut! 4, 30 € nur 1 von 5 cs sets.


Hast du auch nicht die Folien karten angeschaut? Den es gibt auch Karten die in Folie sind und diese sind mehr wert als die Standart karten

Steam Community Market :: Results for "Counter-Strike: Global Offensive game card" fängt bei 74 cent an

Ansonsten musste deine Freunde mal fragen aber die werden wohl auch alle Karten sammeln wollen.  Nur mit viel Glück findest du leute die karten doppel bekommen haben aber die verkaufen ihre auch im market


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. Mai 2013)

Steam Community :: ENIGMA

Ja ich weiß recht gut bescheid. Habe wenigstens schonmal meinen wunsch BG


----------



## addicTix (22. Mai 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Schaut interessant aus - kannst mich ja mal adden: razorblade23kk
> 
> Gruß


 
Ok hab ich getan


----------



## addicTix (22. Mai 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> -.-" -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/114324-der-steam-sammelthread-9.html#post5285546 für was gibt es den Allgemeinen Steam Sammenthread wenn ihr für jeden "Piep" nen neues Thema aufmacht wird aber im Sammelfred schon darüber gesprochen wird


 
Wenn ich das jedoch darin posten würde, wäre mein Post nich lange sichtbar und er versinkt in den ganzen Posts mehr und mehr... So können die Leute, die so ein Teil haben wollen, sich bei mir melden und fertig... Alles bleibt übersichtlich 
Aber ich kann dich zumindest in einer Sache beruhigen... Für eine Frage zu dem neuen Design hätt ich kein neues Thema aufgemacht 




€: Einer von den beiden Keys ist jetzt weg 
Also einer von euch kann ihn noch haben

€2: So der letzte ist jetzt auch weg


----------

